# My deer shack



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Built in the running gear of an old grain wagon. Windows are about 8' off the ground. Easily moved with 4 wheeler or pick up truck.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks pretty good. are the double doors your entrance?


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks good and mobil too! Looks like you have the same sliding windows I have. If you use some automotive paste wax on the surfaces that slide and some spray silicone on the fuzzy weatherstrip it will keep the seals from freezing and they will not only be quieter but, slide effortlessly.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I think some states are outlawing blinds/stands like these that have wheels on them & that can be towed.
do you bow hunt out of this or just gun hunt ?


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

What do you do for heat. Perhaps a Mr Buddy heater might be the ticket.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

that looks simiar to the set up i wanna have for my rifle stand down the road when i get land..but im thinkin about gettin a 4x6 or 6/8 flatbed trailer and building the box stand around the frame, then insulate it and have a mr heater in it to make sure i dont get cold haha..gotta be prepared for those long days in the northern woods


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

Pretty cool set up.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

My father-in-law built one pretty close, but on a single axle frame with most of the weight on the tongue so you just use the jack to level it. He uses a Mr. Heater and then complains that it gets too warm and the windows fog up all the while, I sit accross the field from him freezing my butt off.

TC


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

awesome setup


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

TC-CountryBoy said:


> My father-in-law built one pretty close, but on a single axle frame with most of the weight on the tongue so you just use the jack to level it. He uses a Mr. Heater and then complains that it gets too warm and the windows fog up all the while, I sit accross the field from him freezing my butt off.
> 
> TC


Heck go get in there with him if its that darn big.LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## PitBull Daddy (Sep 26, 2010)

If you got an old tractor laying around I think you should make a self propelled one!!!


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Old School - yes the double doors are the enterance. Pretty easy to climb in and out actually.

Plotman - the windows are cheap 24 by 24 vinyl windows from Menards. Cost $45 each.

Have a Mr. Heater that works off the small 1 lbs cylinders or off a 20 lbs tank. Using the small green Coleman 1 pounders right now. Heats up real quick.

Primarily used for gun hunting.


----------



## Illinois Buck (Jun 29, 2007)

Will be real nice this coming weekend when it is in the 20's and the wind is blowing, suppose to get 1-3" of snow friday night into Sat. - sitting in hi back office chair warm and dry.


----------

